# Friday Night Lights(10-3-08)



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I took my youngest out Friday night to hit some dock lights in Edgewater. He's not big on fishing, but it was nice to have him come hang out and reel a few in.
We hit the water about 8:30 and the outgoing tide was cranking. Nothing was happening on the arti's, so I soaked some shrimp and picked up a whiting and a few small mangrove snappers. About an hour into the trip, the tide started to slow and the trout started popping. We picked up a couple dinks and one keeper off my farorite dock and then moved to the next dock where jit was on fire. 7 fish, 2 lost, and 1 miss in 10 casts all on a mirrodiine. My new mirrodine XL didn't produce a strike all night. Bummer. 6 porpoises moved in on us and pretty much shut everything down, so we called it a night.
It turned out to be a fun short trip with my boy already asking to go again. I'll take it.
Trip tally:
10 trout to 20"s
12 mangroves to 12"s
6 jacks
2 catfish
1 whiting


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Over 30 fish and not one picture? [smiley=1-doh.gif] Just kidding with ya...nice report and that's awesome you put your boy on so many fish! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] That's the way to get him hooked on fishing!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

sounds like a great trip on all fronts. Fish or not there's never anything wrong with taking kids fishing... or hunting.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

I love watching the trout bust under the lights.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Awesome report amigo. You know some of the best lights around are the docks just South of JB's fish camp.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Awesome report amigo.  You know some of the best lights around are the docks just South of JB's fish camp.


Thanks Thresh. I like those docks too, but usually only catch short trout and ladyfish. I've got a couple over on the ICW side that have been real good to me lately.


----------

